# Pin moving



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

If you mean drifting in your peep, your peep height is probobly not set right. You are probobly moving your head to adjust to the peep and then drifting while aiming. Draw to anchor with you eyes closed and move the peep to you. 

Also set your peep height at your average distance. If your shooting field, fine tune your peep height at 40 yards. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Sub is right about the peep height. It's one of the things that makes a lot of difference in an archer's shot.

One other thing you might try is to maintain your back tension the entire time you are at full draw. You mentioned setting up then begin pulling. You should never soften your pull from the time that you hit anchors until your follow through. Most bows are not quite balanced well enough to change the tension of your pull and still stay on target. Ideally, you want to reach full draw and then change absolutely nothing until your release breaks. This ideal is not always achievable, but the closer you can get to it, the better archer you will be.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

aread said:


> Sub is right about the peep height. It's one of the things that makes a lot of difference in an archer's shot.
> 
> One other thing you might try is to maintain your back tension the entire time you are at full draw. You mentioned setting up then begin pulling. You should never soften your pull from the time that you hit anchors until your follow through. Most bows are not quite balanced well enough to change the tension of your pull and still stay on target. Ideally, you want to reach full draw and then change absolutely nothing until your release breaks. This ideal is not always achievable, but the closer you can get to it, the better archer you will be.
> 
> ...


I need to clarify for my own knowledge (I use a hinge release): 

Are you saying to pull to full draw and continue pulling into the backwall "further" (relatively speaking) in order to set off your release? Where do you take the time to make sure that your "settled" with anchor, peep/sight alignment, target acquisition? Do you set your release crazy heavy (relatively speaking again) so that you have plenty of time to do those things while always increasing the tension at all times from when you first pulled it back? I am good at pulling right to my anchor and not fidgeting, but I still feel like I need a moment to do those other things (at least target acquisition).

Or do you mean to just pull to draw and keep the holding tension in your back (don't necessarily pull "further into the wall"), make sure your set and then proceed to execute by increasing tension in the shoulder blade(s) depending on your method until it releases?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Rantz said:


> I need to clarify for my own knowledge (I use a hinge release):
> 
> ...Or do you mean to just pull to draw and keep the holding tension in your back (don't necessarily pull "further into the wall"), make sure your set and then proceed to execute by increasing tension in the shoulder blade(s) depending on your method until it releases?


This.

The mental picture that works for me is to visualize that drawing your bow is blowing up a balloon. Don't let any air out of the balloon.

Getting to full draw is an important part of an accurate shot. You want to get there smoothly, but more importantly, you want to be as absolutely repeatable as possible. A lot is going on. Bow arm & shoulder set in a stable position, bow hand relaxed and in the same position. Back muscles engaged, other muscles relaxed, head erect, face anchor the same place etc. 

But once you achieve full draw, and have your back muscles engaged, give nothing back, but don't add either. This doesn't mean that you quit pulling or expanding, it means that you don't change or add to the rate of expansion.

The less changes and movement in your form, the steadier you can hold on target and execute your shot. Develop a stable full draw position that you can keep through to conclusion. 

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sub is correct, allen too, check the peep.... shoot a few get a good feel for your anchor spot, then pull to anchor with your eyes closed, then after you settle in open your eye... the peep should be perfect center without moving your head. if its not it needs to be moved


----------

